# A cryptic allegorical poll



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Talk

or

Classical,

that's the question.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Talk. Not as in TalkTalk which I despise to the very depth of my soul but as in JawJaw being better than WarWar.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Classical, Classicism of the great 18th century!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Classical, Classicism of the great 18th century!


And a little bit beyond that .


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

It doesn't matter, just as long it is not the two combined!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> It doesn't matter, just as long it is not the two combined!


Classical Talk is sooooo boring.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

It's interesting to notice how deep TC members are digging... I just made a big T and a big C


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to TALK about CLASSICAL music


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I shall show thee this Classical Talk!

Wherein our constituents of here-said virtual premise deemed by proprietary covenant do congregate, I bequeath such privileges as for all to vociferate freely, with commendable etiquette and tactful diplomacy whilst pursuing enterprises of acquisition of knowledge and camaraderie in adherence to our rules and regulations. Forsooth!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I vote for TalkClassical.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I let Classical do the Talking.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Talk. 
I've been addicted to it all my life.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Talk exists even if Classical does not, but Classical cannot exist if there is no Talk. As much as I love Classical, Talk is just much more important.


----------

